# Giraki's Betta Adventures {img heavy}



## Giraki (Oct 13, 2014)

After months of planning and accruing aquarium supplies, I finally have my preliminary set up complete! I'm waiting on my lot of marimos to come in, and my tank is using filter media from my established 10 g to cycle while I quarantine my first betta inhabitant! 

*First Tank Shots 10/13/14 *
(adding some final touches today)


































*First Betta ~ Still in Cup*































​


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

What a cute DT! c:


----------



## Giraki (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you Schmoo!

Today I wound up buying another plant. I've been keeping my eye out for some decent plant sales too. The smaller plants are having a hard time staying rooted so I will probably wind up moving those around tomorrow when I put in my new stuff. More pictures coming this weekend before and after I introduce the little guy to the tank! He's looking better and eating well, so I think we're good to go especially since he'll be the only one in the tank for a while (if I can hold off buying another cutie until after our move in a couple months).


----------



## Giraki (Oct 13, 2014)

Two more types of plants today... both floaters (salvia minima and duckweed). Hopefully he likes his new home. 

His colors are already becoming much more rich and he's turning such a nice pearly white! After only about 72 hours too! I can't wait to see him after a week. 

However, I think when I was changing his QT water this past afternoon, his lower caudal fin was torn. That's a big bummer considering the awesome photo shoot I want to do when I put him in his tank, but I'm hoping it heals up nicely. He also lost his "Buy Me" cup when I cracked it while rinsing it out yesterday, so he adopted a brand-new Rubbermaid container for water changing purposes. Glad I had some sitting around I had yet to use! 

Here's a new picture:


----------



## Giraki (Oct 13, 2014)

Was just going to edit this into my previous post, but apparently I thought of it too late!

Here's a tank update and a small correction:









*salvinia minima


----------

